# Makita collated gun extension



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I did a bit of a search of the site and I couldnt find any reference to extention handles for collated guns. Is it only us that have them or are they not important to you guys to rate a mention? Here are some pics.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I have seen guys use them to screw off the plywood floors in houses, but never on drywall. Guess that don't help you. And most of the times I have seen them in use, it's the builder that uses them. It would be too much work for them if they had to bend over:whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

How long are those handles ? I have never used one but it seems it might be a little awkward to use overhead. I suppose you get used to it.

Like 2buck said, everyone and there mother uses them to screw floors around here. Have never ever seen a boarder use one. Odd !


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

All the extensions for collated guns that I've seen just move the action part of the gun further from the drill part. Like the quick drive for example. I'll look for links when I get to a computer.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> How long are those handles ? I have never used one but it seems it might be a little awkward to use overhead. I suppose you get used to it.
> 
> Like 2buck said, everyone and there mother uses them to screw floors around here. Have never ever seen a boarder use one. Odd !


The handle is about 800mm long. Very stable. I can screw 3000mm (10") form the floor. Wouldnt be without one.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gazman said:


> The handle is about 800mm long. Very stable. I can screw 3000mm (10") form the floor. Wouldnt be without one.


....


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

gazman said:


> I did a bit of a search of the site and I couldnt find any reference to extention handles for collated guns. Is it only us that have them or are they not important to you guys to rate a mention? Here are some pics.


Same around here just used on floors (osb).


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.strongtie.com/products/quikdrive/systems/

It's basically an add on to your drywall gun from the looks of it. You take the existing nose/bit piece off, and put this in it's place. Some of the guys at work use them on a makita drill. Others use these. Specifically the 55 Series w/ feed track

Might I add that the Grabberman product that I linked to(the "specifically" one), gets into the corners quite nicely


----------

